# tips for installing Provent insulation baffles?



## txdiy2607 (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone have some tips for installing these? 

I believe that i do not have enough attic ventilation due to the batt insulation blocking any airflow from coming up through the attic and out the exhaust vent. 

The problem i am running in to is that insulation is filling up the whole channel and making it very hard to slide the provent baffles down towards the soffit vents. There are about 3 existing old foam baffle type vents that i found. They are not crushed or damaged. So i would think that provent baffles i have should be ok. I just need a way to compress the insulation so that i can slide them in place. 

Is there anything i need to know about trying to install these? It seems as if they should be fairly simple to install, but i'm having some troubles.

Thanks for any help you can send my way.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The easiest way to install them is when the deck sheathing is removed. 

Other options are sort of trial and error to find a way to snake them down the rafter bay on top of the existing densely packet insulation batts.

I am presuming that you have a vaulted/cathedral style ceiling which is sealed tight with too much insulation currently.

Ed


----------



## txdiy2607 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes, i do have vaulted/cathedral style ceiling with the insulation stuffed. 

The only thing i can think of is getting some plywood and running it down the bay so that it might create an opening to snake the baffle down and them pull the plywood out afterwards.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

2" PVC TUBING (PERFORATED) RUN THE FULL LENGTH,YOU WOULD HAVE TO REMOVE THE SOFFIT,AND POSSIBly the fascia,and reinstall it afterwards


----------



## faithfulfrank (Jun 18, 2008)

I found this thread interesting because I need to do the same thing on my home in Florida.
That home only has 6" of fiberglas, and it looks like the batts are in some places a bit too tight to allow the soffit vents to work properly.

Before I add additional insulation, I'll need to install these baffles. I've been wondering how best to do this.......either crawl up into the attic and using a small rake or hoe, pull the batts back enough to shimmy and shove the baffles down,,,,,,,,,,OR.......

Perhaps I can remove the soffit from the outside, and push the baffles up tight against the bottom of the roof sheathing. I'm not sure.

I have a roofing company doing a complete tearoff in October, when I will be back down there. They are tearing off the existing roof, installing new ridge vents and additional 4' low profile vents up by the ridge vents, putting peel and stick on everything, then new high wind rated 30 year shingles.

The insulation project is a separate project, but both may be done in October.

Frank D.


----------

